# HELP! SICK CHICKEN?



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I went outside today. and buttercup by columbian rock hen 1 year old was acting really weird. 

First, the past THREE days, she was sitting in the nest the WHOLE morning. I am 100% sure shes not broody. BUT, she hasn't laid any eggs for 3 days but yet sitting in the nest? I found it really strange. I will attatch some photos.

TODAY, I also noticed she was kind of limping when she was running. It is not really easy to notice but usually she was ALWAYS the first one to come when there's treats. Today, she was last. It seemed like her right light was limping I am still not very sure.

THERE was also watery discharge from her nose. it seems to be going in her mouth since I saw her swallowing something. She also sneezes and opens her mouth, not sure if it is caused by the hot day. 

Her vent is also missing feathers and sometimes red. Her head is missing feathers here and there. I opened her mouth to see anything in her throat but there was nothing. It didnt smell bad either. Her feet was really muddy since it was raining earlier. But i noticed small bits of blood on her face and a dried blood spot on her RIGHT leg. I will also attach a picture of her running. 

Her poop is watery and she seems to eat less. I did not see her drinking water either. I saw her stealing cricket from chesnut and she also walks around. Here are some pictures. 

This is her vent. it is missing feathers and kind of red. I did not see lice. IT DOES NOT LET ME ADD MULTIPLE PICTURES ON MY LAPTOP SO I WILL ADD ANOTHER REPLY FOR THE PICTURES. Thank you, please help me! I really do not want to loose her any advice is appreciated!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

This is her feet. I’m pretty sure I saw her limping. I will attach a video.








I checked there’s no bumble foot.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Here is a video of Buttercup running 




Let me know if it does not work.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

This is her face I’m not sure if you can see the discharge.








This is the bottom part not sure if you need it








This is an overall picture of her
















Her poop








Her mouth


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ILLL POST UPDATES TOMORROW!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hmm, sounds like she got attacked by something or is.. Sounds maybe like she is sick POSSIBLY... But to me it sounds more like she was attacked.. Is she the top in pecking order or lowest?


----------

